# Quitting smoking=weight gain. WHY?



## Gemini (Dec 5, 2005)

Did a search, but didn't come up with much.

I'd heard it's because of the "hand to mouth" habit, but have known people that quit and dieted at the same time, only to still gain weight. So I then assumed (because cigs are a stimulant) that it had to do with ones matabolism slowing down. Not sure if that's true or not.

Anyone know?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 5, 2005)

I would imagine it's a matter of having something to do with one's hands. It's probably more nibbling than eating more.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 5, 2005)

In my experience, the oral fixation was a lot of the response.  however, the feeling of my tummy having something in it was comforting in the face of something so nerve-jangling as quitting smoking.

Nicotine as a stimulant?  I dunno about that affect.   Smoking seems to have some stimulant-esque effects, though; it constricts the blood vessels, increasing BP and HR.  Smoke actually robs the body of O2; so, stopping increased my serum O2 and I felt more energized.  It constricts the blood vessels, increasing BP and HR.  Smoking may seem to slow down metabolism because of the reduced O2 available.  

Whatever the metabolic or habitual reason, I stuffed myself with homemade breads, butter and honey and bloated up 30 lbs.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes, you are correct about all factors. It is a combination of hand to mouth habit and the metabolism slowing down, and don't forget when you quit smoking food starts to taste better so you're more likely to overeat.

When I quit smoking 16 years ago, I simultaneously began cardiovascular excercising daily. I didn't do much, worked only 30 minutes a day but my stamina quickly improved. It helped me have an overall health conscious attitude and I didn't gain any weight at all by quitting. I attitribute that to beginning an excercise program at the same time as quitting. 

I am *sure* I would have gained weight otherwise. I don't believe the slow down of metabolism alone counts for substantial weight gain, but when you combine the minor slow down with increased eating you see more substantial weight gain. I have been excercising 3-6 days a week since I started that habit all those years ago. I have been able to maintain my weight through smoking cessation and having 2 children.

Even if you quit and diet at the same time you will probably gain a little due to the metabolism change, but that factor alone shouldn't cause excessive weight gain. I find even in non-smokers who diet, daily caloric intake is often underestimated and we are consuming many more calories than we think.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 5, 2005)

You can find out just about anything you want to know about quitting smoking at http://whyquit.com/ 

I've been quit ten months and it's only cause I spent over a year reading at this site.


----------



## Gemini (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for the link. I know it's time to get at it, but I REFUSE to gain weight. If it comes down to one or the other, I know which direction I'll take, so I don't want to go there. I figure knowing all the angles up front gives me my best shot. I do everything else the same way, why not this.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 5, 2005)

Gaining weight when I quit was actually welcomed in my case so I'm not very informed on the issue but I know there are a lot of articles there on the subject and the feeling I got was the weight gain could be avoided.  You've got to understand that it will take some time for your body to adjust to  a life without nicotine.  I couldn't believe how much my Cola intake dropped when I quit but this site taught me that a nicotine addicts body consumes caffine at twice the rate as a normal person so it made since that my Cola drinking was much less after quitting.  Good luck!  Please do read there, read about the Freedom club and try and join if you like.  I could of never quit without thier help and support and I still go there every few days to offer my support to the newbies.


----------



## hemi (Dec 5, 2005)

I guess I am in the minority in that I want/need to quit but I dont mind if I put on 15-20 lbs as long as its not 15lbs of mush. I started smoking about 16 years ago and I was forced to quit once for six weeks. (Boot camp) I guess it really was not quitting more of a six week break. As soon as I got a town pass I smoked until I was sick about 3 cigarettes. Now I know if I dont quit I am going to have serous medical problems too many things run in my family. And the thought of a surgeon taking a skill saw to my chest scares the crap out of me.


----------



## Gemini (Dec 5, 2005)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> And the thought of a surgeon taking a skill saw to my chest scares the crap out of me.


 
Well, there's always that....


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 5, 2005)

The thought of getting lung cancer scared the **** out of me. I smoked for 10 years and was up to 2 packs a day for the last few years before I quit. It was starting to make me feel pretty crappy and I kept picturing myself at the stage of life I'm in now, stuck in a hospital bed hooked up to an iron lung. I knew I had to quit. 

I had tried quitting several times before coming to that "I will do it" attitude. I will tell you, trying to cut back didn't work for me. 
It was cold turkey. I believe that is the most effective way to stop smoking. Nicotine is completely out of your system in 3 days. After that, all your cravings are psychological. 

I threw out every single piece of smoking paraphenalia I had. All cigarettes were thrown out. All the ashtrays, matches, and lighters were thrown out. All the trash cans were emptied so there was not a single remnant of smoking in the house. I bought hard candy and gum and started exercising. I won't lie to you. It was hell. It was the hardest thing I've ever done in my life and if I hadn't gotten rid of everything in the house I wouldn't have made it. I remember searching through the laundry room trash hoping to find a butt in there. No luck. And I refused to go out and buy more cigarettes. 

Day by day it got better. Now here I am, 16 years later, studying martial arts and in great shape. I have a deep suspicion that if I hadn't quit when I did, my life today would be in a much sadder place. 

There is a book that has come out since I quit that I have heard rave reviews from ex-smokers and wish it had been available when I quit. It's called "The Easy Way To Stop Smoking" by Allen Carr. Here is an overview:

*Book Description*
A new edition of the revolutionary bestseller, with four million copies in print. Allen Carrs innovative Easyway methodwhich he discovered after his own 100-cigarette-a-day habit nearly drove him to despairhas helped millions kick smoking without feeling anxious and deprived. Thats because he helps smokers discover the psychological reasons behind their dependency, explains in detail how to handle the withdrawal symptoms, shows them how to avoid situations when temptation might become too strong, and enables them to stay smoke-free. Carr discusses such issues as nicotine addiction; the social brainwashing that encourages smoking; the false belief that a cigarette relieves stress; the role boredom plays in sabotaging efforts to stop; and the main reasons for failure. With this proven program, smokers will be throwing away their packs for good.

Find it here.


I used to LOVE smoking. I only quit because I was becoming scared for my health. Trust me, if I can do it, anyone can do it. Good Luck. It's worth it and you can do it.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 5, 2005)

I was one of those casual smokers in my younger years.  Went out partying, had a drink in one hand and a cigarette in the other.

Nursing school came along.  Many pictures of cancerous lungs, jars filled with them too.  Saw patients die of it, including my own Grandmother.  I quit 19 years ago.  Haven't looked back.  I am lucky in that I seem somewhat allergic to smoke now and the smell really turns me off.

Good Luck Gemini in your quest.  The fact that you are aware of the weight gain problem and are doing some research to combat the issue that will arise gives you a head start in not allowing that to happen.


----------



## Gemini (Dec 5, 2005)

What makes prepping myself so difficult is the fact that I'm already in such good shape. I don't run out of gas, I don't show any signs of illness and I'm not afraid of what it will eventually do to me. Well, okay, I don't spend alot of time focusing on it either. In other words, I've probably got the best case of denial I've ever seen. 
The only part that I haven't made a great excuse for yet is my kids. I want to watch them grow up. I think I'd like to stick around for that. As much as they drive me nuts, I kinda like 'em.
The reason for the thread and weight gain is because of my back. My doc has already told me that my spine can't handle the extra weight. #4 & 5 are already pretty much trashed and all that's left to help them is the knife. I can do all those fancy flying kicks TKD is known for but I can't gain weight. Go figure.

So, *sigh*. It's time to call the ball....

Thanks all for the input. I'll probably run this thread while I try. If I succeed, maybe it will become of some value to the next smoker.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 5, 2005)

The #1 secret to success in smoking cessation is you have to _really want to do it_. If your heart is not in it 100%, your chances of quitting are slim. 

But it's ok to work up to it. The acknowledgement that you should quit is a step in the right direction even if you haven't totally committed to doing it. Just keep talking about it, or thinking about it, or even giving it a half-hearted try. 

Maybe see if you can cutback first. The point is even if it doesn't happen right away, you will be on the path to reaching a point of commitment to quitting. No doubt, it's hard, and denial is a strong thing. It make take several attempts before you take the plunge. We're here for you though. :asian:


----------



## hemi (Dec 5, 2005)

I dont me to cut it but this is something I am going through as well. I am in good shape and face the same situation in not seeing a real benefit in the short term. Well other than the financial aspect of quitting. But the long term affects do scare me and on top of all the very important reasons like my kids, wife, and the fact that I will live longer by quitting I know at some point smoking will affect me as a martial artist.

My major problem in quitting seems to be I always find a good (well sounds good anyway) excuse to wait. Im going to hold off till after my belt test or things are stressful at work right now. Ill quit right after the holidays, or next time I get strep throat thats it Ill quit. Then I find myself six months down the road and still smoking. I guess I just need to put them down then, suck it up and press on


----------



## Lisa (Dec 5, 2005)

Another really really really important thing to remember is don't quit quiting.  If you fail try again and again and again.  My mom is a heavy smoker, on and off.  She quits does really well and then falls back into it.  I keep encouraging her by telling her that those 6 months or 3 months she quit did her body a lot of good and that it is important that she keep trying.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 5, 2005)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> I dont me to cut it but this is something I am going through as well. I am in good shape and face the same situation in not seeing a real benefit in the short term. Well other than the financial aspect of quitting. But the long term affects do scare me and on top of all the very important reasons like my kids, wife, and the fact that I will live longer by quitting I know at some point smoking will affect me as a martial artist.
> 
> My major problem in quitting seems to be I always find a good (well sounds good anyway) excuse to wait. Im going to hold off till after my belt test or things are stressful at work right now. Ill quit right after the holidays, or next time I get strep throat thats it Ill quit. Then I find myself six months down the road and still smoking. I guess I just need to put them down then, suck it up and press on


 
You're not cutting in. There are alot of people in the same boat as you and Gemini. Hopefully threads like these can be an encouragement to ANYONE contemplating giving up the habit. I think the thoughts and feelings you and Gemini have at this point are common among smokers in the first stages of quitting. There will probably never be a "perfect" time to quit as far as life circumstances are concerned. The perfect time will be when you make up your mind to become adamant about it. Good luck! :asian:


----------



## Gemini (Dec 5, 2005)

Absolutely 2004hemi, the thread isn't only for just me. We should celebrate. This is probably the first time a Ford guy and a Mopar guy have shared anything.  So cut away.

SLT & Lisa, My Mother-in-law said the same thing. If you try and fail, you can't beat yourself up over it. Don't look at it as failing, just sliding back a little. Then get back into it. Just keep at it.

My first discovery. (yes, I have cut back considerably already) My car stinks!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 5, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> My first discovery. (yes, I have cut back considerably already) My car stinks!



LOL!  I know what you mean.  I find myself very sensitive to the smell.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Dec 5, 2005)

It takes the average smoker 5 attempts before they successfully quit.  So don't give up just because you tried before.

BTW, Zyban/Wellbutrin doubles the chances of quitting.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Dec 5, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> What makes prepping myself so difficult is the fact that I'm already in such good shape. I don't run out of gas, I don't show any signs of illness and I'm not afraid of what it will eventually do to me. Well, okay, I don't spend alot of time focusing on it either. In other words, I've probably got the best case of denial I've ever seen.
> The only part that I haven't made a great excuse for yet is my kids. I want to watch them grow up. I think I'd like to stick around for that. As much as they drive me nuts, I kinda like 'em.
> The reason for the thread and weight gain is because of my back. My doc has already told me that my spine can't handle the extra weight. #4 & 5 are already pretty much trashed and all that's left to help them is the knife. I can do all those fancy flying kicks TKD is known for but I can't gain weight. Go figure.
> 
> ...




I was in the same boat about 6 years ago. When I smoked I was in good shape, had good endurance, and over pretty good health. Then I quit cold turkey and gained seventy pounds. I had withdrawl symptoms like headaches, chest pains, jitters, etc..., but it was worth it. After watching my father die 45 from esophageal(sp) cancer, which was brought on by smoking, I'll take the weight gain. Fat can be lost. 

HKF


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 6, 2005)

Phoenix44 said:
			
		

> It takes the average smoker 5 attempts before they successfully quit.  So don't give up just because you tried before.
> 
> BTW, Zyban/Wellbutrin doubles the chances of quitting.



I forgot about Zyban. That really helps alot of people too. Ask your doc about it. (Except you cannot drink while taking it. HIGH risk of seizures). But you only take it short term. It eliminates the craving for a cigarette.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 6, 2005)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> I forgot about Zyban. That really helps alot of people too. Ask your doc about it. (Except you cannot drink while taking it. HIGH risk of seizures). But you only take it short term. It eliminates the craving for a cigarette.


 
Not so much eliminates the craving as it does reduce the anxiety associated with quitting.  Wellbutrin/Zyban is an anti-depressant agent whose exact mechanism is unknown (I love that phrase.  It's everywhere in pharmacology).  It needs to build to a therapeutic level in the bloodstream.  Typically, it's taken for several days before it is effective in reducing the withdrawl symptoms; so, wait to stop smoking until that time.

For me, with the chemistry of an ADHD brain, it nearly drove me mad taking it.  It actually caused me more anxiety.  Speak extensively with your doctor first.


----------



## Drac (Dec 6, 2005)

Quit for 2 years and put on 60 lbs..My doctor said that the cigatettes were supporting my metabolism and when I took them away it was forced to function unsupported..i had struggled with a slight weight problem in my teens and was too well disciplined to stuff my face insted of lighting up so that crap about over eating doesn't apply to me..


----------



## hemi (Dec 6, 2005)

I dont have anything against Ferd LOL. I had an F350 4x4 powerstroke and loved it, I just didnt love the payments. 

I used Wellbutrin/Zyban a few years ago but I think I used it wrong. It was given to me by a friend and I had no directions so I just started taking the pills and not smoking. It didnt work but that is most likely due to the fact I did not let it build up in my system. I used the patch once and well that was not good I smoked a few with the patch on and it made my arm very red at the sight of the patch. Also my heart rate went crazy. My mom is bugging me about getting hypnotized she said my ant quit cold turkey after she was hypnotized and she smoked for 30 years


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 6, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Not so much eliminates the craving as it does reduce the anxiety associated with quitting. Wellbutrin/Zyban is an anti-depressant agent whose exact mechanism is unknown (I love that phrase. It's everywhere in pharmacology). It needs to build to a therapeutic level in the bloodstream. Typically, it's taken for several days before it is effective in reducing the withdrawl symptoms; so, wait to stop smoking until that time.
> 
> For me, with the chemistry of an ADHD brain, it nearly drove me mad taking it. It actually caused me more anxiety. Speak extensively with your doctor first.


 
Yeah, I've taken it too. Hated it. But alot of smokers who started taking  Wellbutrin for depression (without any desire to quite smoking) also stopped smoking. They said they just didn't want a cigarette while they were taking it. 

Here is some information on Zyban:

*Zyban is a drug marketed by Glaxo-Wellcome and has been used, very successfully, to treat nicotine addiction directly. In this case it is different to the way other anti-smoking agents work, such as nicotine gum and patches, since these simply supply an alternative source of nicotine other than cigarettes. Zyban works at the neurological level, reducing the craving for nicotine in any form. It is potentially extremely important, as this discovery could open the door to finding similar molecules for treating much more serious addiction problems, such as cocaine and heroin, etc.*

And information on the treatment process:

*The recommended and maximum dose of Zyban is 300 mg/day given as 150 mg tablets, twice daily. Treatment is usually initiated while the patient is still smoking and the target date for smoking cessation is normally within the first two weeks of Zyban treatment. Zyban therapy then continues for 7 to 12 weeks, depending on the effect of the therapy. If the patient has not reduced smoking by the seventh week of Zyban therapy, it is unlikely that he/she will quit during that attempt and Zyban therapy is normally discontinued.*

Hope it helps.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 6, 2005)

Hemi:

All other advice aside, when I quit, I was ready to quit.  That is the single most important aspect: the appropriate level of desire.  After that, it was simply a matter of your sig line.

The second most important aspect is, of course, to never pick up another smoke once you're stopped.  Quitting again, after an extended period of not smoking, is considerably MORE difficult.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2005)

hongkongfooey said:
			
		

> After watching my father die 45 from esophageal(sp) cancer, which was brought on by smoking, I'll take the weight gain. Fat can be lost.


 
That must have been very difficult.

The weight gain is indeed a problem, but one battle at a time maybe...


----------



## Gemini (Dec 6, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> That must have been very difficult.
> 
> The weight gain is indeed a problem, but one battle at a time maybe...


 
That's the catch. For me, unlike some others, it's not an option. It's got to be more than picking where I want my scalpel, front or back.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2005)

That's tough. What you really need is a few months off so you can significantly up the exercise while you quit, and get to a stable spot. In Europe you could could probably get that--in the Scandinavian countries they're very good about it, I believe. But here...I dunno.


----------



## Gemini (Dec 6, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> That's tough. What you really need is a few months off so you can significantly up the exercise while you quit, and get to a stable spot. In Europe you could could probably get that--in the Scandinavian countries they're very good about it, I believe. But here...I dunno.


 
Not a chance, but I've already informed my wife that if I'm to have any chance at all, I'll be at the dojang nightly. At least for a while.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Dec 6, 2005)

I started smoking when i was 18. everyone in my family smoked except for my mother. 
I quit when i was 25, cold turkey, for 4 years, i had never felt better. i had a stressful period (divorce) and started smoking again......big mistake.
so im gearing up to quit again.....im trying to find that place i was in when i did it the first time.......it's not easy.


----------



## Gemini (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm sure it's never easy, but don't you find some comfort in the fact that you've already done it? Having accomplished what so many have said to be so difficult must be a huge confidence booster, no?


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Apr 23, 2007)

INDYFIGHTER said:


> You can find out just about anything you want to know about quitting smoking at http://whyquit.com/
> 
> I've been quit ten months and it's only cause I spent over a year reading at this site.


 

Wow, I typed this in Dec of 05' and I'd been quit for ten months.  I felt great!  I was getting up and running two sometimes three days a week.  I was sparring six rounds one night a week.  I was proud and happy.  

It's April of '07 and I can hardly remember what it felt like to be clear headed ten months.  I'm back to smoking two packs some days.  I'm back to feeling like I'm not in control of myself and it sucks.  I've only had one today at noon after lunch.  My plan is to get through the rest of this day and get home and then it'll be easy to get through the night, plenty other things to do there.  

Wish me luck.  I know exactly what I'm in for I just hope I'm smart enough this time to not forget and have to go through it again.

For those of you who have never felt physically addicted to cigarettes and can puff or quit as you please, I'm jealous.  I'd love to just have a cople smokes a day and feel like I really enjoyed them but the truth is I just can't.  It starts like that, one after a few beers, one before bed.  The next thing I know I'm back to where I'm at now.  I'm back to two packs a day and not even tasting them, or anything else really.  I'm back to blowing my nose every hour and waking up dragging myself out of bed feeling horrible and immediately lighting one up.  I'm back to being short of breath after taking a cople flight of stairs or wrestleing with my nephew for thirty seconds.  It sucks!  I hope I can one day truely wise up and just leave the darn things alone.:barf:


----------



## K31 (Apr 30, 2007)

Gemini said:


> The only part that I haven't made a great excuse for yet is my kids. I want to watch them grow up. I think I'd like to stick around for that. As much as they drive me nuts, I kinda like 'em.



My God, if your kids aren't grown that's the best reason right there. Do you want them to be smokers? Chances are if you are, they will be. It seems like you're looking for excuses not to stop when you know of so many reasons why you should.


----------



## Gemini (May 30, 2007)

K31 said:


> My God, if your kids aren't grown that's the best reason right there. Do you want them to be smokers? Chances are if you are, they will be. It seems like you're looking for excuses not to stop when you know of so many reasons why you should.


 
Yep. You're 100% correct. That's why after 36 continuous years, I went cold turkey and am now on day 48. Excuses are over. It's a wild ride too, let me tell ya...


----------



## hemi (Nov 7, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> You're not cutting in. There are alot of people in the same boat as you and Gemini. Hopefully threads like these can be an encouragement to ANYONE contemplating giving up the habit. I think the thoughts and feelings you and Gemini have at this point are common among smokers in the first stages of quitting. There will probably never be a "perfect" time to quit as far as life circumstances are concerned. The perfect time will be when you make up your mind to become adamant about it. Good luck! :asian:


 
Well it took me a long while to actually make myself quit. But I can honestly say I am a non smoker. I have put them down and its been 6 days, not that long but a huge mile stone for me. I couldnt go 2 hours with out needing a fix, not I am totally away from the habit. Its funny how fast things change after I quit, I can now taste things I never noticed when I smoked. I can tell who smokes and who dont in a crowd now. I just feel a lot better, and I am still looking in to wellness supplements so any info there would be helpful


----------

